# Pagosa River Dayz Festival



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Change for camping*

After further discussion between the organizers and the Town we have decided not to offer camping in the park for this inaugural festival. We don't want this to keep kayak and disc golf competitors from showing up. There are many opportunities for free camping around Pagosa Springs other than right down town. For suggestions comment to this post or stop in to Pagosa Outside and talk to the folks there!


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey all Friends of Pagosa River Dayz. We are fast approaching the big dayz. A little more than a month out. We actively looking for sponsors for this great festival. Attached is the sponsor sheet . Keep in mind all donations are tax deductible and your donations go to a fantastic cause. Anyone interested respond to this post or contact Jenny Highum at contact info on sponsor sheet or Jay Lally at 970-946-4056. More info and details to follow in the coming dayz!


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Newest feature in San Juan River*

A few photos of the newest feature through the town of Pagosa Springs! We now have six features spread out through the downtown stretch of the upper San Juan. Expecting 70 degree temps at the end of this week so it should be rolling this coming weekend. Great time to come explore a sweet unknown river town!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Same weekend as Paddlefest? That probably wasn't a good idea…


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree. Paddlefest rocks. If you want to pull a upset, schedule it the same time as fibark. Paddlers avoid that thing like the plague. Lol. Especially after last years massive failure.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I dont know if I would call last year a failure......it was a different beast than it has been in years past but it was still a fun time. Failure generally means that it didn't happen, and that certainly was NOT the case last year.


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

Its all about the locals now and the booze and the profits. Seems like the only people that got put out last year was the people the festival was supposedly for, the paddlers. Its turned into octoberfest. Its lost its way. Tragic.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Our feelings won't be hurt if you don't make it.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Captain said:


> Our feelings won't be hurt if you don't make it.


that's the right attitude!


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

And tragedy rears its ugly head. Sad that whitewater enthusiasts, going to a whitewater festival, is ruining some local bozos bar time . Half the people there last year didn't know the difference between a canoe and a playboat. If you want to support something support the oldest White Water Festival not your right to ruin it .


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Coming from a BV paddler who loves the Pagosa area I wish it was a different weekend as well. East Fork, play park, Mesa Canyon and the Piedra all close by provide a nice variety of run options....but I am not missing Paddlefest.

Do you think there will still be water left? 368 at EF, 1140 in town and 1170 on the Piedra right now and the Lily Pond snotel site shows half the snow has already melted. As much as I agree with Steve that Fibark is lame, I think it should be sooner, not later....like the 1st weekend in May. I think I will come get my Pagosa fix this weekend or next. Good luck with the festival though boys, I hope it is a success.


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Cool, I didn't know yall were doing more work in the sj! Need to get over there this season. Not much of a festivaler but thanks for posting. Logan, let me know then you are over there, might be able to get over. Be good to boat w u again. Leroy


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Pagosa has done a nice job!*

Spent Saturday in the Pagosa San Juan and followed with a nice soak, pure awesome! Park features are looking/feeling great. What a world!!! we are now so fortunate to have to chose which festivals to go to. Just celebrated Weedster in the great State of Colorado and we have a snow pack
Out of state conversion is _weedster_= _easter+420_


----------



## ag3dw (May 13, 2006)

Any pics with water?


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Not Trying to Compete with PaddleFest*

We had to jump on Memorial weekend in Pagosa Springs because that was the best weekend available for the parks we needed and that was only available after a long time festival failed to re-new. Although we are stoked on our new features through town we know we lack the flow on most years to host a Pro class event here in town. What we do have to offer are some great features to play in and raft through at all levels down to 400 cfs. A great little river town in between Durango and Buena Vista. A super line up of music and craft brews .


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Schedule of Events*

Hey Friendz of River Dayz ! We have a schedule of Events !

Saturday May 24th

8am - 10 pm River Clean Up (sponsored by Pagosa Outside)
Volunteers meet behind Malt Shoppe at 8 am

10am - Noon Raft Parade 
All entrants rig behind Malt Shoppe and be ready to launch by 11am

Noon - 2 pm Kayak demo/rodeo (sponsored by 4Corners Riversports) Amateur - Pro divisions

Disc Golf Clinics throughout the day

Music Starts at Noon !

12 - 1:30pm The Brooks I Band

2 - 3:30pm The Faculty X Band

4 - 5:30 pm The Hot Honey Band

6 - 8:00 pm Anthony Leon and The Chain 

Great Food by Degelmann's Red Wagon Grill, Bangin' Tacos and don't forget about the great brews being served by Riff Raff Brewing Co !


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah It might peak this weekend. Still hoping for some late season high altitude snow. It did that some today. Either way will will still have enough water to play in if not epic. Next eseason will be epic. El Nino is back on it's way!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pagosa area options*



ag3dw said:


> Any pics with water?


Here are a few I've compiled over the last couple years that show the variety available...

Upper East Fork





NR landslide rapid Lower East Fork



Lower East Fork





Main stem San Juan below the confluence with the West Fork (low water)



San Juan downstream of Pagosa



Mesa Canyon


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*River Clean Up!*

Starting the show off with the annual river clean up.


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Time is drawing near!*

We realize the big boys will be at Paddlefest but if you are down for some great music served with awesome craft beer and want to check out the San Juan through Pagosa Springs. Come check us out!


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

*Raft Rodeo Addition to Schedule!*

Yeah Add another event!


----------



## billlanghofer (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you get me in touch with a local that can give me beta on the east / west sj runs
Thanks 
Bill
[email protected]


----------



## jayrides (Aug 31, 2012)

Call Tobi at Pagosa Outside 970-264-4202
He's the man


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

*Bump*

1500 CFS ! last night Things are looking


----------

